# BSNL Lines Up Rs. 2,000-Crore Investment to Modernise Itself



## Flash (Mar 18, 2016)

State-run telecom operator Bharat Sanchar Nigam (BSNL) plans to invest Rs. 2,000 crores for the upgradation of its network, Communications Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad said on Thursday.
"The company has plans to invest Rs. 2,000 crores for the upgradation of its network which includes adding another 21,000 BTS (base transceiver stations). The addition would include 13,000 BTS which the telecom operator would use for its 3G services," he said.

*A slew of initiatives which include free night calling from its fixed landline to any other service providers' network, free incoming calls while roaming and upgraded minimum speed of broadband from 512Kbps to 2Mbps have been taken by the company to regain its financial health.*

:hug_NF:

BSNL Lines Up Rs. 2,000-Crore Investment to Modernise Itself | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 18, 2016)

Rs. 1000 crore gone to politicians.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Question is when!


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 19, 2016)

Answer is - in dreams


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 19, 2016)

Admittedly all your comments to be exactly true our @TDF, Friends, but...I am still with BSNL.
Patience might pay us a price.
I am waiting for the min. speed of 2Mbps. :sleeping_NF::gift_NF:
Currently under *BSNL BBG Combo 1495* plan.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2016)

Abey m*******d kaab hoga? Jaab human beings jet pack lekar paida hoga? C***z company salah...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 20, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> *Abey m*******d kaab hoga?* Jaab human beings jet pack lekar paida hoga? C***z company salah...


Reference to me or BSNL?:dead_NF:


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Reference to me or BSNL?:dead_NF:


Are you serious? You're one of the very few sane person of Digit left, jeez! Obviously it's meant for ****ing BSNL ONLY! You saddened me  

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 20, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Are you serious? You're one of the very few sane person of Digit left, jeez! Obviously it's meant for ****ing BSNL ONLY! You saddened me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


My Brother are you serious about my kidding???:laughing_NF:
Every mature person knows that you are venting your ire and frustration to the F*C*ING BSNL,those who are in deep slumber.

Don't get disheartened my brother,I and many of us share the same feelings alike you.

Please don't take it personal,my brother.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 20, 2016)

i just want BSNL FTTH at a reasonable Rs500 per month, with 50GB FUP, 2MBPS post FUP and a rock solid stable connection with great latency to gaming servers. 

am i asking too much?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> i just want BSNL FTTH at a reasonable Rs500 per month, with 50GB FUP, 2MBPS post FUP and a rock solid stable connection with great latency to gaming servers.
> 
> am i asking too much?



yep thats too much, wouldnt mind paying 1k for that even


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 20, 2016)

No @anirbandd, you are asking for the true and correct costing.
If South Korea and different other ASIAN countries could provide higher bandwidth at a lower price ,what's wrong with us??
No more bullsh!t and cr@p economic theories of our country. This is the year 2016 A.D.




> *p.s*.  Even in U.S. and Europe,not each and every person has access to internet. Poverty is also present there.*Albeit, at a much lower level/percent than in India.*


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> yep thats too much, wouldnt mind paying 1k for that even



you, dear sir, are spoiled.

- - - Updated - - -

i mean, come on!!

INR500 for FTTH with a 50GB FUP, 2MBPS post FUP is very very justifiable. 

and the part involving "rock solid stable connection with great latency to gaming servers",  that just means a less lousy state of affairs in the technical department, involving people who know what they are doing and who know that they have to answer to someone if they slip up somewhere. 

BSNL already has the monies and resources to take itself to an A-grade ISP. It just does have the mentality. the "chalta hai" and the "babugiri" attitude is what is killing it for them. 

its these things that make private companies better at serving than govt enterprises. the employees know that if they slip up, it may very well cost them that next promotion/salary hike or even a termination. if these cultures are imbued in the government machinery, the govt enterprises can very well rise up and beyond the private bodies.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> you, dear sir, are spoiled.



spoiled ? haha, the best internet plans in my state right now 

*www.dropbox.com/s/92ssyg75dmuyftb/Screenshot%202016-03-20%2019.02.42.png?dl=1


not talking about justifiable, Its just that people here are just too desperate to get a good internet connection.. There's a mountain of dog poop ISPs here, that are still giving the same plans as they had in 2004

Im just saying, I wouldnt mind paying for 1k, 500 is like a dream to me.. Heck I dont even want 15 mbps/50 gb.. just give me a 2 mbps fully unlimited at Rs 500 with no dropped connection and a reasonable ping, ill arrange a thousand BJs for you


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 20, 2016)

^BJs?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 20, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> spoiled ? haha, the best internet plans in my state right now
> 
> *www.dropbox.com/s/92ssyg75dmuyftb/Screenshot%202016-03-20%2019.02.42.png?dl=1
> 
> ...



im sure bsnl babus will stand up to that. 

go and advertise at you local bsanal office


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2016)

I said "arrange"..
It can be from anyone, or anything...


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 20, 2016)

It will done in 2019.  You are wrong it will done in 2020.

In 2020 every Indian income will be triple, personal bullet train for each person.


Speed of my BSNL internet is worst and forced me to switch to private telecom.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 20, 2016)

Lol. I thought it is some technical term


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2016)

:silence_NF:


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> My Brother are you serious about my kidding???:laughing_NF:
> Every mature person knows that you are venting your ire and frustration to the F*C*ING BSNL,those who are in deep slumber.
> 
> Don't get disheartened my brother,I and many of us share the same feelings alike you.
> ...


Lol okay mate. There was no emoticon, so I thought you were being serious.

Well I'm done with BSNL, I mean I was done last month anyway, cut everything, even the landline out of disgust. I was a privileged broadband customer of them for past 7-8 years, had always 1.8.mbps speed without any FUP, so never bothered, but their normal 64 KB/s speed somehow got restored last month, and for first time in my life I saw that FUP message after 8 gigs was over. That was it. Moved to Alliance. In past 2 weeks they have already had 2 downtime, one because of yesterday's thunderstorm, and another because of no reason at all, so I'm guessing that the stability will be nowhere near of BSNL, but who cares really? At night connection is more or less fast, and after 1 am they give around 5-5.5 mbps, and that's enough for me. And few things are cached, or whatever word is proper. Like Google Play, installing/updating app is always at 5 mbps, regardless of time. At 1k per month, I'll say it's a fair deal.

The only thing which can bring me back to BSNL now is if they "really" make 2 mbps (not 1.8) the minimum, and launch a plan where speed will be 4-6 mbps up to 100 gigs, and then 2, at around 1250 per month. If you're given bread and asked to eat it with your piss, then after a while it will be a normal thing, then you'll find butter a magical thing. 2 mbps is actually rather slow, its 4 mbps which should be the minimum speed, **** BSNL, **** TRAI, **** politicians and whoever else are involved for this **** show.

Also everyone who has BSNL and 512 kbps, and paying any more than 500 per month, they should be blamed too, if everyone cut their line, I guarantee it'll take them less than a year to do something. Well some don't have any option to move to something else, but those who do, and still not doing, well you're same culprit as BSNL are. Those 63 year old fags, who jerk off at next door neighbour's 7 year old girl, they are the main customers of BSNL, my blackish arse looks much better than their faces (yes, I've seen their praising posts about BSNL on FB) anyway, no one cares about them, they'll die soon and no one will remember, but the middle aged people should never use BSNL (exclude South as ever).

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Lol okay mate. There was no emoticon, so I thought you were being serious.
> 
> Well I'm done with BSNL, I mean I was done last month anyway, cut everything, even the landline out of disgust. I was a privileged broadband customer of them for past 7-8 years, had always 1.8.mbps speed without any FUP, so never bothered, but their normal 64 KB/s speed somehow got restored last month, and for first time in my life I saw that FUP message after 8 gigs was over. That was it. Moved to Alliance. In past 2 weeks they have already had 2 downtime, one because of yesterday's thunderstorm, and another because of no reason at all, so I'm guessing that the stability will be nowhere near of BSNL, but who cares really? At night connection is more or less fast, and after 1 am they give around 5-5.5 mbps, and that's enough for me. And few things are cached, or whatever word is proper. Like Google Play, installing/updating app is always at 5 mbps, regardless of time. At 1k per month, I'll say it's a fair deal.
> 
> ...





> Those 63 year old fags, who jerk off at next door neighbour's 7 year old girl, they are the main customers of BSNL, my blackish arse looks much better than their faces



 

whaddafug did i just read??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Lol okay mate. There was no emoticon, so I thought you were being serious.
> 
> Well I'm done with BSNL, I mean I was done last month anyway, cut everything, even the landline out of disgust. I was a privileged broadband customer of them for past 7-8 years, had always 1.8.mbps speed without any FUP, so never bothered, but their normal 64 KB/s speed somehow got restored last month, and for first time in my life I saw that FUP message after 8 gigs was over. That was it. Moved to Alliance. In past 2 weeks they have already had 2 downtime, one because of yesterday's thunderstorm, and another because of no reason at all, so I'm guessing that the stability will be nowhere near of BSNL, but who cares really? At night connection is more or less fast, and after 1 am they give around 5-5.5 mbps, and that's enough for me. And few things are cached, or whatever word is proper. Like Google Play, installing/updating app is always at 5 mbps, regardless of time. At 1k per month, I'll say it's a fair deal.
> 
> ...



never heard of anyone praising bsnl


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 21, 2016)

That's because you don't know where to look.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2016)

i used to praise BSNL for their 500 ULD FN Combo. 

Keyword being *USED*.


----------

